# Forum meets 2015



## Tiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Evening everyone 

As with last year I'm looking to populate a calendar of events that will then feature on the forum page in the magazine. Please can you copy and paste the month list and add your event so we can start to build it in this thread.

The three principles I apply are:
- trying to feature events from as many different regions as possible
- prioritising events by number of forumers participating so the more who attend the more likely it is to feature
- to only include events containing at least ten forum members

So if you are thinking about organising an event or have even booked the venue please indicate against the month below and in brackets put the intended number of participants and playing date.

In terms of creating the article I'm looking for a few simple things:
- information using forum names 
- photos (ideally higher resolution and preferably indicating who is in it)
- what the competition format was
- detailÂ§ about the course and weather conditions
- names of any prize winners including points/scores
- any amusing anecdotes

You don't have to write the article I'm happy to do that for you. If you want to write it yourself that is fine but try to keep it to 300 words.

Any questions either hit this thread or PM me.

Many thanks

Tiger

PS Mods please sticky this and unstuck my other two threads on this section. Cheers. (Done using Super Mod Powers 

JAN
FEB
MAR
APR
MAY
JUN
JUL
AUG
SEE
OCT
NOV
DEC


----------



## brendy (Mar 27, 2015)

Is this being used Tiger? Can unstick it to tidy if need be.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry Brendy didn;t see this. Yes no responses or replies so please unstick


----------

